# 20 gallon tank; advice on stocking?



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm doing research on starting a 20 gallon fish tank and here's what I'm thinking to add so far. Please tell me if this is too many fish for a 20 gallon or, if not, what else you might add (if anything).

-2-3 female black mollys

-7 male guppies, fancy/turquoise

-4 purple danio glo fish

-a few ghost shrimp

Does this sound reasonable? These fish all seem pretty small (or do black mollys get unreasonably large?) I want to have a nice mix of top/bottom swimmers, that sort of thing. I'm not sure yet if I'll have live plants because I'm so bad with plants, but if anyone has some recommendations on hardy low-light plants I'll gladly take them. I know live plants help with the water quality so if I can make it work I'll try it out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a site if you don't know about it already. Aqadvisor.com basically you put in your filter/tank size info and select the fish you want in there and gives you a good estimate on how much water change a week and how many fish you can put in there. Of course it won't help for suitable tankmates and how they'll get along but it sure does help while sketching out a stocking list!

You could do lots of ghost shrimp, like 10-15 if you really wanted to! Shrimp have very tiny bio-load so you could pretty much have whatever you want (within reason)

But so far it looks fine, I believe most molly's get up to 5 inches and do best in Brackish water although some can thrive in freshwater. 

As far as plants, some great low light and low maintenance plants are Anubias, Anacharis, some Crytocorne's, Java Ferns and java moss. I've had my Anubias's for a year now and have gone through a lot and I still haven't killed them yet lol

EDIT: also all of those fish you have there are mid-top level swimmers. I would scratch the Danios out (besides they are genetically colored, but it's fine if you want them), they like larger groups anyway and LOTS of swimming space. You should look into some small cory cats and get about 5-8 of them since they are mid-bottom level swimmers and like to scavenger everywhere.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mollies and guppies aren't always the best tank mates.

And in my personal experience (it may be different for others, so take it with a grain of salt) but danios and guppies don't mix too well. We had a bunch of the regular zebra danios, and in their spats and fights, they would zoom off and crash into the other fish, our guppies were really stressed out!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

sometimes livebearers can crossbreed so i'd get all males if i were you,though i dont know a TON about livebearers. also if you get any female livebearers from astore where they keep males nad females in the same tank, you're going to have babies.

also the danios need a tank that is 30+ inches long, and schools of five or more.

i dont know a ton about mollies but 20 gallons does seem small for them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't think Mollies and guppies will interbreed? I may be wrong but even though they are livebearers I believe they are still in a different class? But again, I don't know much about them and 20 gallon is a bit cramped for a full grown Molly.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

lilnaugrim said:


> I don't think Mollies and guppies will interbreed? I may be wrong but even though they are livebearers I believe they are still in a different class? But again, I don't know much about them and 20 gallon is a bit cramped for a full grown Molly.


Mollies and guppies can interbreed, and swordtails and plates can interbreed.

They will prefer to breed with their own kind, but can hybridize if they can't. Offspring are often sterile.

Females can store sperm from males for several months, or longer. They collect from several males and then are able to regulate which fertilizes the eggs. So, while you may buy a non pregnant female, she may become pregnant in the future despite not having any males around.

I agree, a 20 is small for full grown mollies.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Very interesting info Jaysee! I'll have to keep that in mind for a future reference, I was thinking about the size of a molly compared to a guppy, it just seemed impossible  But that's great to know ^^


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You're welcome. They are called muppies  Its generally a male guppy crossed with a female Molly.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool! I mean, sucks for the muppie, but I find it completely fascinating!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd also suggest checking water parameters for all these fish. Livebearers prefer hard, alkaline water, whereas danios like it soft and acidic.

For schooling fish, aim for at least 6 in a group.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the info!

I'm really new to keeping fish, so I don't know a lot...hence why I'm here seeking advice.
I will keep all this stuff in mind. I absolutely won't overstock my tank...I want to get everything just right and have the right conditions for everyone so they can be super happy and healthy.


----------

